# ECLSTS 2017 Live Steam



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Scott


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

What a tease! Looking forward to more Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

While was await Scott ECLSTS video deluxe....here is a short video


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Charles as usual. Looks like Nate had the SRRL 24 running in style. Glad he is having so much fun with the hobby.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

ARt

had lots of fun. #24 ran real well.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Art - you can see your BB at 7 min into the video. It still runs very well.
John


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Charles!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

More insight to the event at the live steam set up along with some coverage of other areas:

ECLSTS Photos


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

John Allman said:


> Hi Art - you can see your BB at 7 min into the video. It still runs very well.
> John


John
Are you ready for me to take her back?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video of the live steamers running. Love the BB's. 

Wish we could have been there.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here you go!





Scott


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice, Scott, Thanks!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Scott, excellent as usual. LG


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

maybe Art. Maybe.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Look who made the cover!


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video Scott!...and great show for all in attendance.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Great coverage! And I appreciate the nice shots of SP narrow gauge No. 8 and the San Joaquin Daylight, Scott.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Another couple of fun days and I got to see many friends. Scott, really nice video with clever added features. Thanks for your work with your steady cam device as it makes a difference.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Great video! Looks like Sandy River #24 was in great form Nate, now try to run like its not an Aster LOL! I want to gear the exhaust beats while hauling that massive train. Now if we can get Jim Sanders to add dual gauge to one f his loops. Thanks for making and posting the video Scott! Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i was running it pretty slow in the video. at one point it was going so fast my cars started to precariously lean when entering the curves! LOL!

close to 150 scale MPH

.. prototypical speed would be 40 mph, max.!


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Gonna start calling you "Casey Jones" Nate!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Mike Toney said:


> Gonna start calling you "Casey Jones" Nate!


MIke, more than likely the fate of #24 will be an accident of me "highballing". I put so many cars so i cant wreck the engine!


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo again,
thanks for impressive Videos, may i ask Mr. Charles in his Video, at ca. 5.30, the passenger-train with loco SP 1727, what brand are the passenger-cars? I think no Leech, no Aristo, no Accu, so ..??
Thank you all for any info and
greetings derPeter


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Peter,

The cars are 1:32 Harriman 60' cars from The Finescale Locomotive Company. I acquired them (lightly) used.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Alan many thanks for your info
greetings derPeter


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a test for embedding photos, and to show what I ran at ECLSTS 2017.

David Meashey


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Shots

Jerry


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great Dave. I just wish we would see some portable steam layouts that have more than track and table! If the Brits can do live steam layouts with scenery, why cant we. Its almost like we are falsely showing that live steam and scenery cannot go side by side on a layout. My friend and I are discussing building our own small layout for shows that will have scenery and live steam. Sort of along the lines of the Timpdon Lake Railway layout you can view on youtube. Wonderful pics non the less. Thanks for posting!!! Mike the Aspie


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike;

I think some of the lack of scenery may be for safer operations. Not good to knock over structures while trying to tame that locomotive that suddenly decided to take off "like a scalded cat."

Another thought is that after setting up the Aikenback tracks, we were ready to play trains. Setting out another bunch of stuff would have delayed that. 

Perhaps a fairly small portable track could be senicked (proper spelling for model railroad scenery) tastefully without blocking the operators or taking up a lot of extra time.

There are even some nice artificial trees available.










Not arguing - just my thoughts,
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope you can pull it off Mike,
I have built three portable railways (all still exist and are used and enjoyed) which I have exhibited for many years, including just this past weekend at a Greenberg show in Rochester, NY. 
I previously belonged to a G Gauge club which had a modular track with backboards, structures and scenery. I can tell you that the set up and take down time far exceeded the time I spend now for a train show. They have since gone to setting up track, trains, buildings, etc on tables. 
I have found that the public is more interested in the fact that live steam exists in our small scale and are satisfied to see us preparing them and running them (especially when they get a chance to pump the water bottle, blow the whistle, etc) and any lack of scenery is soon forgotten.
Additionally the amount of required transport and storage space is dramatically increased if more than track and trains are part of the equation. My current 13' x 17' oval with legs, locomotives, rolling stock and signage is carried in my Subaru Outback. 
Pursue your dream but be aware of the effort that will be required. And most of all...
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I know its a lot of work Tom. The Timpdon Lake layout has one side that lacks any scenery and even has a tray inlaid in the table where you can steam up and clear the cylinders. This is on a side track off the main on this part of the layout. So the train running does not have to stop. Most of the scenery is false fronts and low relief buildings. Check out the videos on youtube of that layout. really nice! Most of the scenery we have talked about would be trees, ballested track and maybe a station and a level crossing. Mostly based on the Welshpool & Llanfair that both of us are modeling now. Mike


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We run live steam on Clem's Warrior Run layout, which is fully scenic'd, when Mike's track isn't around. At the Timonium Show, for instance.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool Pete, I will have to see if some videos of that layout are on youtube. Jims track is nice, but lacks crossovers between the mains or any on track steam up areas. That was nice portable layout we had at the Cincy national convention. Had the small yard off to one side where you could shunt your train before and after the run. instead of trying to handle a hot engine to and from the track by hand, you could steam up, and then run out onto the main. The yard was also far enough away that refueling was not a danger from passing engines. It wont be this year, we both are starting a new raised line along my back fence. Mike


----------

